# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى تحديثات :  J.A.U V3.2.0 new UPDATE is ready for YOU! [HUAWEI MODEM 2012 CALC]

## mohamed73

J.A.U V3.2.0 Update is ready for YOU!              
  Code:
 ==========================================================  WHATS NEW? (V3.2.0):     Changes / Updates in Version V3.2.0    .) ADDED NEW HUAWEI MODEM 2012 NCK CALC FOR:      E173      E1732      E1815      E352      E353      E353Ws      E353Ws-2      E357      E362      E367      E368      E372      E392      E398      E589      E589u-12 LTE   ==========================================================

----------


## الكنز

مشكور على الموضوع القيم

----------


## waleed777

thanks for the perfect information looking to cooperate in more shares

----------

